

The repeated deaths of OOP - azth
http://loup-vaillant.fr/articles/deaths-of-oop/

======
dalke
Link should go to [http://loup-vaillant.fr/articles/deaths-of-
oop](http://loup-vaillant.fr/articles/deaths-of-oop) not [http://loup-
vaillant.fr/articles/deaths-of-oop/](http://loup-vaillant.fr/articles/deaths-
of-oop/) . The trailing '/' gives a 404 Not Found.

Edit: Also, "Test Driven Development for instance, was invented by users of
these dynamic languages. Most probably to compensate the weaknesses of dynamic
type systems, by the way" isn't true. TDD in its current incarnation started
out of the xUnit framework for Smalltalk, and not 'Python, Ruby, JavaScript ..
and JavaScript'.

